# 45 degrees train



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 29, 2014)

An old cable railway:

1


Even the passengers have to climb... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2


Remouladen Fischer... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3


Lowest point... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4


Vandalized... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Very unusual.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool funicular railway!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Derek (Mar 30, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Very unusual.



Not really that unusual, there's a lot of funicular railways kicking about. Where is this one? Where did it go? Why doesn't it go there any more?

Interesting find though

Derek


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2014)

By the standards of UK survivors, the bodywork on this example looks quite modern by comparison - aluminium window framing and the curved roof lights for example. As Derek questions - where and why did it stop? The route looks interesting through woodlands. 

The galvanised structure in the middle of the tracks looks interesting, almost looks like a rack bed, but I suppose it was put in at a later date to prevent the cable joining the two cars from 'dragging on the trackbed and wearing. Presumably this car has been abandoned at some station - perhaps the bottom one?


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 30, 2014)

*ACE this is!! *


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh friends, you need to much informations... 

This one was build in a time, when the city try to get more spa guests. They build this one to reach a hotel on a top of a mountain. The train begins to drive there in the beginnings of 1890's. Arround 1985 it stopped driving, because of severe defects. Arround 2000 the train was renovated, because it was declared to an industrial heritage. Now it's vandalized again...

I hope you understand a little bit, sorry for my bad english...


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2014)

Much better with that information 
No problem understanding that, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Excellent stuff, a funky funicular! 
When I went on one in Budapest I was alarmed to see it was closed on more days than it was open as it required something like 4 days of maintenance a week to keep it going!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice little report, but one question, is there still one at the top??


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes there is, in a little better condition


----------



## MCrosbie (Apr 1, 2014)

i like that, that's cool. nice pics as well! cheers for sharing


----------



## shaddam (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cool that is ! nice


----------



## magmo (Apr 2, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent stuff, a funky funicular!
> When I went on one in Budapest I was alarmed to see it was closed on more days than it was open as it required something like 4 days of maintenance a week to keep it going!



about 1995 I went on one at Doi Sutep near Chiangmai in Thiland, it was rope hauled on a single rope, both me and my brother commented on what would happen it the rope broke.... It closed a few years later when the rope broke and about 6 people were killed...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 3, 2014)

LOVING THIS. Very different


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2014)

aphonopelma1313 said:


> Oh friends, you need to much informations...
> 
> This one was build in a time, when the city try to get more spa guests. They build this one to reach a hotel on a top of a mountain. The train begins to drive there in the beginnings of 1890's. Arround 1985 it stopped driving, because of severe defects. Arround 2000 the train was renovated, because it was declared to an industrial heritage. Now it's vandalized again...
> 
> I hope you understand a little bit, sorry for my bad english...



Thanks for the info. I,ve been on least 5 funicular railways in the uk and found this one an unusual shape.


----------

